# Where can I get clothing tags



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

We are selling a lot of custom garments and are in need of tags to sew in them. What is the best place to get these done? We have found a couple of suppliers online, but it would be nice to use someone that you guys have used and had good success with.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I could try Custom Lables4U (see link in perferred vendors directory). I haven't used them but they did send me a nice sample packet.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks. I will check them out in the morning.


----------



## thefactorie (Aug 21, 2013)

Etsy has good pricing from vendors


----------

